# دائرة السير المتحرك "الحساسات والموتور" >ارجوا المساعدة<



## احمد الخليفي (12 نوفمبر 2006)

مهندسي واعضاء منتدى الالكترونيات المحترمين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا اخوكم احمد .. طالب هندسة كمبيوتر واود ان استفيد من خبرتكم في مجال الالكترونيات والدوائر الكهربائية ..

اعمل الان مع مجموعة من الطلاب على مشروع واوكل لي جزء محدد من المشروع وهو يتعلق بالدوائر الكهربائية وانا خبرتي فالدوائر ليست جيدة تماما حيث اني ركزت في دراستي على الشبكات 

العمل الموكل الي هو : السير المتحرك 
يكون عند مدخل مخزن لمؤسسة تجاريه .. سير متحرك لادخال البضائع ..

طريقة عمل السير: تكون هناك حساسات "Sensors" على طرفي السير.. وعند وضع الكارتون "البضاعه" على السير تكتشفه الحساسات وترسل اشارة الي الموتور لكي يعمل وبذلك يتحرك السير 

ولاني لم اعمل سابقا على تصميم على مثل هذه الدوائر اشعر اني تائه لا ادري من اين ابدأ..
ولكني وجدت دائره كهربائية في كتاب اسمه "Simple Sensor Terminal Block Projects" .. تعمل هذه الدائرة على تحسس الضوء بأستخدام "LDR" وتطلق صافرة جرس عند مرور الضوء على هذا الجهاز

هل استطيع ان استخدم نفس الدائرة .. مع تبديل الـ"LDR" بـ "SENSOR" اخر مختص بالاجسام .. والجرس بالموتور 
واذا كان هذا ممكن ماهو نوع "Sensor" اللي تنصحوني به في حالتي هذه .. مع العلم ان عندنا جهازي "infra-red" رسيفر وترانسميتر هل استخدامهم سهل ام تنصحوني بغيرهم

واذا كان غير ممكن .. اتمنى ان تساعدوني وتمدوني بدوائر جاهزة تكون شبيهه بعمل الدائر التي اريدها .. مثل الباب الاتوماتيكي "sliding door"
لاني سوف اتعلم من هذه الدوائر .. وسوف انجز عملي 
وهذا ليس غش لان الدكتور اخبرنا انه نستطيع ان نبحث فالانترنت ونسأل اصحاب الخبرة ايضا ...فارجوا المساعدة 

اخوكم احمد


----------



## hozen (12 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اهلا بيك اخ احمد
فى نظرى ان المهمه الموكله اليك بسيطه باذن الله 
فاما تستخدم "infra-red" مع دائره مؤقت زمنى تعمل على تشغيل الموتور لزمن كافى
او تستخدم الميكرو كونترورلر 
وعلى الرحب فى التعاون لأتمام هذا الجزء وصناعه ال bcp
hozen


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى الدائرة سهلة بإذن الله
يمكنك استخدام الدائرة التى عندك ولكن ستحتاج واحدة اول السير واخرى اخر السير
استخدم الدائرة المتكاملة cd4013 وادخل اللتى فى اول السير على طرف SET والأخرى على RESET وخذ من الخرج Q على ترانزيستور لتشغيل ريلاى التحكم فى السير

الداتا شيت ستجدة فى
http://www.alldatasheet.com


----------



## احمد الخليفي (14 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافية يامهندسين
بالنسبة يامهندس "" انا ما اريد استخدم المايكروكنترولر .. بسبب لغة الاسمبلي 
وانشاء الله بستخدم التايمر
ونا لقيت دائرة اعتقد انها مناسبة ولكن لم اعرف بعض الاجهزة المستخدمة فيها .. على الرابط 

http://www.free-electronic-circuits.com/circuits/light-sensitive-alarm.html


سوف استخدمها انشاء الله وذلك بأن افصل الجرس واوصل السلك بدائرة اخرى للموتور ويعمل عليها زميل اخر
هل استخدامها صحيح؟؟ 
وعندي اسئلة عن الدائرة
لم اعرف ماهو :
100k light sensitivity
1M
bleep duration 

ولا اعرف كيف نتحكم بوقت عمل الموتور .. مصمم الدائرة يقول ان الجرس يستمر بين (0.5 الي 10 ثواني) ولكن كيف اختار الوقت ؟؟ هو يقول بأستخدام (1M) لكن ماهو هذا الجهاز ؟؟

اما بالنسبة للمهندس ماجد .. الله يعطيك العافية فكرتك جميلة ولكنها جديدة ولذلك ليست واضحه بالنسبة لي واجد صعوبة في فهمها ..
وايضا الدائرة التي اخبرتك عنها تعمل عندما يأتي على الحساس الضوء .. لكن الدائرة التي اريدها تعمل عندما ينقطع الضوء او عندما يأتي الظل 

الله يعطيكم العافية يامهندسين واتمنى التواصل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 نوفمبر 2006)

احمد الخليفي قال:


> الله يعطيكم العافية يامهندسين
> ونا لقيت دائرة اعتقد انها مناسبة
> سوف استخدمها انشاء الله وذلك بأن افصل الجرس واوصل السلك بدائرة اخرى للموتور ويعمل عليها زميل اخر
> هل استخدامها صحيح؟؟


المشكلة انك لن تستطيع ضبط زمن الوحدة مع زمن السير
لو كان الحمل خفيف سيكون الزمن اقل والعكس - ايضا مع الزمن وتغير الإحتكاك ستتغير سرعة الموتور


> وعندي اسئلة عن الدائرة
> لم اعرف ماهو :
> 100k light sensitivity


مقاومة متغيرة لضبط حسلسية الدائرة للضوء


> 1M
> bleep duration


مقاومة متغيرة لتحديد الزمن الذى سيتحرك خلالة السير وهو حسب الدائرة حتى 10 ثوانى



> ولا اعرف كيف نتحكم بوقت عمل الموتور .. مصمم الدائرة يقول ان الجرس يستمر بين (0.5 الي 10 ثواني) ولكن كيف اختار الوقت ؟؟ هو يقول بأستخدام (1M) لكن ماهو هذا الجهاز ؟؟
> 
> اما بالنسبة للمهندس ماجد .. الله يعطيك العافية فكرتك جميلة ولكنها جديدة ولذلك ليست واضحه بالنسبة لي واجد صعوبة في فهمها ..
> وايضا الدائرة التي اخبرتك عنها تعمل عندما يأتي على الحساس الضوء .. لكن الدائرة التي اريدها تعمل عندما ينقطع الضوء او عندما يأتي الظل
> الله يعطيكم العافية يامهندسين واتمنى التواصل


لا فرق بين الضوء والظل ففى الحالة الآولى ستكون النبضة موجبة والآخرى سالبة
الدائرة التى قلت لك عليها تبدأ عند وضع الجسم وتقف عند وصولة للنهاية
ويمكننى ان ارسمها لك


----------



## احمد الخليفي (19 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافيه يا مهندس ماجد

صدقت هذي مشكله ؟؟ 

والله اذا تقدر ترسم الدائرة اكون شاكر ومقدر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى احمد
هذه هى الدائرة مع تعديل بسيط يجعل السير متوقف طالما الجسم موجود بنهاية السير ويجب رفعه قبل وضع الجديد اول السير






:68:


----------



## سما الوكيل (25 أبريل 2011)

موضوع رائع
لقد أستفد منه


----------



## سما الوكيل (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بناة المستقبل


----------



## mohamed.ragab (26 أبريل 2011)

جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed.ragab (26 أبريل 2011)

الموضوع بسيط جدا بشرط اختيار نوع الحساس المناسب ووضع الاول فى بدايه السير والذى يقوم بتشغيل الموتور ووضع الاخر فى نهايه السير والذى يقوم بايقاف الموتور عند الاحساس بوجود الكرتونه امامه حتى يتم رفعها فيعمل الموتور وهكذا


----------

